# Random Fact Alphabet



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

A stands for:

African Penguins are also known as Jackass Penguin's due to the braying donkey like sounds they make.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Bolivia has two capital cities. La Paz is the administrative capital and Sucre the judicial


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

C stands for:

Crocodile tears refers to a medieval belief that crocodiles shed tears of sadness when killing and consuming their prey.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

D stands for: Dolphins can leap up to 6 metres into the air


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

E stands for: e, also called Euler's number, is a mathematical constant that describes growth. It is the base of the natural logarithm, and is equal too the limit of (1+1/N)^N.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

F stands for: Florida where executions are done by private citizens who are paid 150$ per execution.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

G Stands for: Graham's number which is one the largest numbers ever used constructively in mathematics. It describes the a certain connection between the vertices of an N-deminsional hypercube. The number is so big that even if each digit of the number was stored in a Planck volume, there would still not be enough space in the universe to enumerate it.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

H stands for: Hall of curious rocks


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I stands for: the internet weights roughly 2 ounces, if one were to weigh all of the electrons that run the servers that, in turn, run the internet.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

J stands for: James Earl Jones who played the king in both Coming to america and the lion king, in both movies Madge Sinclair played his queen.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

K stands for: Kyklos, which is a classical greek idea that government moves through democracy, aristocracy, and monarchy and the three "degenerate" forms of ochlocracy, oligarchy, and tyranny. Philosophers theorized that each change in government, while a natural accord, would bring violence and turmoil. The idea of Kyklos would later influence Machiavelli.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

L for language... apparently, Pinocchio is the book that has been translated into the most languages, other than the Bible.


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

M for Myanmar - it's name was changed from Burma back in 1989 by the military government in power at the time.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

N stands for: Neural Lace. A neural lace was invented in 2015 that allows your brain to organically connect with a computer. Scientists successfully injected the lace into the brains of mice, whose brain cells grew around the mesh and formed bonds.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

O stands for: Oscar Schmidt is the player with the most points scored in basketball history


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

P stands for: People's liberation army is under the control of the Chinese communist party, and not the nation itself. For example, instead of the single American military, we would have a military controlled by the democrats and a military controlled by the republicans, if we followed their system.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Q for quarter - the US quarter (25 cents) has a total of 119 ridges all the way around.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

R for Red Rain: a type of rain which contains enough dust that is noticeable without utilizing a magnifying instrument. Kottayam region in Kerala, encountered the red precipitation most as compared to any other part in the world. Overwhelming storms happened in which the downpour was shaded red, recoloring garments with an appearance like that of blood. Similarly Yellow, green, and black downpour was also reported.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

S stands for: slapping was used instead of punching for military combat in the ottoman empire. It was consider impolite to punch, so they develop a very effective slapping method to circumvent social convention. The best slappers were put in the Bashi-bazouk (or the crazy heads) unit, where they would train by slapping marble.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

T for Tyrannosaurus Rex - The T Rex only lived up to about 30 years on average. Being at the top of the food chain, they usually died of old age or disease. Sometimes they ate the diseased of their own species.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

U stands for: unclaimed corpse indicator, is an economic indicator that states that due to the cost associated with claiming a body and the funeral that follows, families wont claim the bodies of the deceased during periods of depressed economic activity. U could also stand for the uncertainty and risk theory of profit. which posits that the main function of the entrepreneur is to simply bear risk. Profit is the economic reward an entrepreneur may receive for his or her service (there are a few holes in the theory though).


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

V for vagina - The Disney film in 1946, "The Story of Menstruation", was in fact, the first film to use the word vagina.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

W stands for: Weak force. The weak force is the only fundamental force that violates parity conservation. That, combined with renormalization theory, lead to the weak force being removed from Fermi's theory.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Atheism said:


> V for vagina - The Disney film in 1946, "The Story of Menstruation", was in fact, the first film to use the word vagina.


That might be the most random fact of them all. Well done.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

novalax said:


> That might be the most random fact of them all. Well done.


Thanks, I try! :grin2:

X for X Chromosome - The X chromosome is 5 times larger than the Y chromosome and contains 10 times as much genetic information.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Let's not let this thread die </3

Y for yoga - The word "yoga" comes from the Sanskrit root "yuj" which means to join together.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Z is for Zinnia. Zinnia is herbaceous plant that belongs to the aster family. There are 20 species and more than 100 cultivars of zinnia, that differ in size, color and growing habits. Zinnia is native to Mexico, South America and southwestern parts of USA. It thrives in areas with hot climate, usually in scrublands and dry grasslands. Zinnia grows on fertile, well-drained soil, exposed to direct sunlight. Thanks to low-maintenance and beautiful flowers, zinnia is one of the most commonly cultivated ornamental plants in the world.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

A for Aardwolf - The aardwolf hyena eats termites almost exclusively, and can consume up to 300,000 of them a night. The only time they will have other meals (birds and small mammals) is when termites cannot be found.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

B stands for Betelgeuse, a star 640 light years from Earth - when it explodes, which could be any day, it will appear as bright as the moon and may even be visible during the day.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

C for Cat Cafe - in Japan and Korea (one cafe each) there is a "cat cafe" where creepy cat ladies (lol jk) can enjoy their time being SURROUNDED by cats as they enjoy a cup of coffee. They just freely walk around on tables, there's also those cat fort things everywhere - pretty fascinating.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

D stand for: Demand for labor is much more elastic than the supply, leading the tax incidence of things like FICA fall much more heavily on workers than the company, even though there is a legally mandated split of 50-50.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

E for ejaculation which is the discharge of semen from the male reproductory tract. Semen is expelled at 11 mph and some men can spurt as far as 8 feet.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

F stands for: frottage the technique or process of taking a rubbing from an uneven surface to form the basis of a work of art. I much prefer decalomania, as seen in some of Max Ernst's works, but frottage has always appealed to me.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

G for green eyes - it is said that green eyes are much less common in males than in females. If you have real green eyes, your stroma of the iris is technically yellow, but your eyes appear green when light hits it.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

H is for hydrogen bomb, a hydrogen bomb was detonated by the then Soviet Union that still holds the record as the most powerful explosive device ever used. Called Tsar Bomba, it produced a shock wave so strong that it was still registering on seismic equipment on its third trip around the world.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

I stands for : I, the imaginary constant that forms complex numbers. It can be understood geometrically as a 90 degree rotation if multiplied. this fact forms the basis of quaternions, which are complex numbers that rotate things in all three dimensions.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

J stands for Jeez, as in "Jeez, they are a clever bunch in Virginia"


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

lol K stands for: Kind, as in @SFC01 is too kind. I would humbly suggest I've mastered the façade of intelligence rather than the practice of it.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

L for left-handed - Studies show people who are left-handed are much more likely to have IQs over 140. Famous people who are left-handed (not necessarily high IQ): George W. Bush, Barack Obama, Bill Gates, Oprah Winfrey... not to mention the old masters, Raphael, Michelangelo, and Leonardo Da Vinci (Although I'm sure Da Vinci could use both his left and right)


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

M stands for: Monad, is cosmogony, refers to the first being or the totality of things. The Pythagoreans, are purportedly the first to establish the concept. They depicted the monad as a circle with a dot in the center. the idea of the monad would later influence Leibniz.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

N is for nuts as in the biggest export of Brazil nuts is Bolivia

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

O stands for: Occam's Razor (one of my favorite heuristic methods). Willam of Occam was a friar, philosopher, and theologian. however, Sir Hamilton was the first to use the term occurs razor a full 5 centuries after Willam of Occam died. The razor is name for him as he used it to great effect in his work . The razor simply states that among competing hypotheses, the one with the fewest assumptions should be selected. The razor has even been mathematically derived in Bayesian statics through the work of David J. C. MacKay.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

P for Pixar - In every single Pixar film, the number "A113" appears as an Easter egg at least once (seen on license plates, wood carvings, etc.). It's also been seen in many Disney movies and even in some cartoon shows. The number A113 references an animation room number in CalArts, the school founded by Disney himself. A large portion of animators for Pixar and Disney come from CalArts.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Q stands for: quantification. In logic, quantification is a construct that specifies the quantity of specimens in the domain of discourse that satisfy an open formula. however, A theory has quantifier elimination if for every formula F(x) , there exists another formula F(x qf) without quantifiers that is equivalent to it (modulo this theory).


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

R for Rhea - Rhea is Saturn's second largest moon and is entirely made up of ice (3/4) and rock (1/4). It has more craters than Saturn's other moons. It takes Rhea about 4.5 days to orbit around Saturn.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

S is for Superposition which is the ability in quantum theory of an object, such as an atom or sub-atomic particle, to be in more than one quantum state at the same time. For example, an object could technically be in more than one place simultaneously as a consequence of the wave-like character of microscopic particles.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

and I didnt copy and paste the above, the text changed suddenly


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

S stands for: Second-best theory. In economics, Second-best theory examined economic models that didnt meet all of the criteria for equilibrium. They found that even theories that meet as many conditions as possible, but not all conditions, rarely if ever found the optimum solution. Thus when one condition of optimal equilibrium is changed, all other conditions must change as well. Second-best theory is cited by many economists in favor of government intervention. Although, the theory makes no mention of market participants, nor does it suggest any action explicitly.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

T for Toy Story 2 - Someone deleted 90% of Toy Story 2 during its production process. Hardly anything was left of the film at Pixar Studios. Luckily, a high-ranked female employee, who was on maternity leave at the time, had an updated copy of the ENTIRE production so that she could work on it at home. Whew -sigh of relief- P.S. I don't know how that works but this really happened.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

U stand for: undulations in quantum strings give rises to each of the fundamental particles (if you subscribe to string theory of course).


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

U for United Kingdom, where I live and is famous for its Royal family - it is estimated that up to 50million Americans can trace their ancestry back to King Edward III


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

V for YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS, ANOTHER VAGINA FACT - Vaginas actually share something in common with sharks. As part of its natural lubricant, vaginas contain a substance called squalene. This substance can also be found in shark livers.

Huh I guess we are doing double now?  xD


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

W stands for: Whatley's grouping. Richard Whatley group fallacies into two groups, logical and material. Logical fallacies are defined to be when the conclusion does not follow from the premise. Material fallacies, however, are not logical fallacies, because the conclusion is drawn from the premise. He then divided the logical fallacies group into the sub groups of pure logical and semi logic.

I think SFC01 and I are racing lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

X for X-ray Tetra - Those fish with the see-through bodies, revealing their organs and spine. The females lay 300-400 eggs and they hatch within as little as 24 hours.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Y stands for: Y-combinator is one of the most powerful and prestigious seed accelerators in the world. The current market capitalization of all of their companies is more than $30 billion.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Z for Zootopia - New technology improved the way fur was rendered on CGI characters. They were able to render 9 million CGI hairs on one of the giraffes. All of the animals had millions of hairs. Each hair, as short as they are on each character, still has to be controlled and moved in a convincing way. I can only imagine this must mean the demand for animators is on the rise as technology grows, hah.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

A stands for: Adverse selection. Adverse selection is when a firm does business with someone they should have avoided. The problem is generally seen in insurance and is primarily a problem of asymmetrically information.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

B for Boxer - Boxer dogs originated in Germany, and they are a fairly "new" breed of dog compared to others. They were bred from the now-extinct dog called the "Bullenbeisser", a type of mastiff which were bred for hunting large animals. This is what the Bullenbeisser looked like:










Also, boxers are the best dog breed. (jk. Well no, but they are. That was a joke but I'm serious. Lol.)


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

C stands for: Coase Theorem. The Coase theorem states that given a complete and competitive market with no transaction costs, an efficient set of inputs and outputs will be selected regardless of how property rights are initially assigned. Basically it says that people will find an optimal solution if they are allowed to bargain and trade.

C also stands for: Clearly the best dogs are Chihuahua-Pomeranian mixes and Beagle-Dachshund mixes.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

D for Disney World - If you spent one night in every single hotel room in Disney World, it would take you 68 years to go through them all.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

E stands for: Environmental Kuznets curve. Kuznets curves are graphs that show that as an economy develops, market forces increase, then decrease economic inequality. The environmental Kuznets curve shows that as per-capita income rises, the environment worsens then improves.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

F stands for Fosse Way. One of the original roads built by the Romans [43 ad - 430]. Its 230 miles long and linked Exeter to Lincoln. parts of it are still forming moderns roads and routes today.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

G for Golden Gate Bridge - The famous San Francisco bridge ("Full House" opening!) has a method behind its color. They named its color "international orange", and it worked because it is visible through thick fogs and the color contrasts intensely with cool blue skies and water. You also may know this bridge as being famous for suicide attempts, though amazingly enough over 30 people managed to survive jumping from the bridge.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

H stands for: Hegelian dialectic. The Hegelian dialectic model is comprised of the thesis, antithesis, and synthesis. However, Hegel never used that exact interpretation. The great philosopher Kant gave the model its name.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I for instant noodles - Ramen didn't always have the "cheap dinner" for college students stereotype. When first introduced to Japanese supermarkets in 1958, ramen noodles were considered a luxury item. Fresh noodles (udon) at the supermarket were sold at 1/6th of the price of ramen.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

J stands for: J curve. The graph of a countries trade balance following a devaluation is in the shape of a J (kinda).


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

K for killer bees - Otherwise known as "Africanized honeybees." They are aggressive and easily disturbed. They look like honeybees but they attack in greater numbers and will pursue enemies for longer distance and time, but their venom is not any more dangerous than regular honeybees. They exist only by the results of (unsuccessful) crossbreeding of bees for more honey production. Way to go, humans.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

L stands for: Lump of labor fallacy. The lump of labor fallacy simply states that there is no fixed quantity of work to be done. Economist D.F. Schloss coined the term.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*novalax* where are you getting all of those?! :lol

M stands for Macro - C++ preprocessing commands/definitions

*#define* BUFFER_SIZE 1024
foo = (char *) malloc (BUFFER_SIZE); <- I just allocated 1024 bytes of memory for a pointer to 1024-character size array = a "string"

Also, Millenniumman75 - he's SASsy.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

N stands for Network Effect. The network effect describes the process of a good's value changing based on the number of users. Ex. a telephone company.
@millenniumman75 lol I have no clue, knowledge begets knowledge. It one big snowball (or e^x to harken back to my first post).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

novalax said:


> N stands for Network Effect. The network effect describes the process of a good's value changing based on the number of users. Ex. a telephone company.
> 
> @*millenniumman75* lol I have no clue, knowledge begets knowledge. It one big snowball (or e^x to harken back to my first post).


 It looks like a lot of economic stuff.

O stands for Big *O* notation = the performance/complexity of an algorithm. It is the "worst case scenario" of execution time required for the space used in a program.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> It looks like a lot of economic stuff.
> 
> O stands for Big *O* notation = the performance/complexity of an algorithm. It is the "worst case scenario" of execution time required for the space used in a program.


P stands for: Power set. The power set is the set of all subset, including the empty set, of a given set "S".

My recent spate of posts has an economic bent to them, as I love economics, but my earlier posts are filled with math, science, philosophy, logic etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

novalax said:


> P stands for: Power set. The power set is the set of all subset, including the empty set, of a given set "S".
> 
> My recent spate of posts has an economic bent to them, as I love economics, but my earlier posts are filled with math, science, philosophy, logic etc.


Quotient = the result of division (non-remainder). It is for the Latin _quotiens_ meaning "how many times"......

Heh -> "Cuánto(s)" Get it, Spanish speakers!? :lol


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

R stands for Ruth as in Baby Ruths which were named after president Grover Clevlands daughter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

S for Salvador Dali - The famous surrealist painter, Salvador Dali, believed he was the reincarnation of his older brother. His brother, also named Salvador, had died around the time he would have been conceived.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

T stands for: Tarski. Alfred Tarski, along with Stefan Banach, develop a decomposition which appears to be paradoxical. The paradox states that given a 3-D ball, there exists a finite number of disjoint subsets that can be put back together to form two full balls.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

U for unicorn - The closest thing to a real unicorn is this type of rhino, the extinct "one-horned Siberian unicorn" or "Elasmotherium":










I mean, unless you want to say a regular horse is the closest thing to a unicorn, but that's no fun, and don't forget the unicorn doesn't even exist so shush lol.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

V stands for Victoria Arbour. Victoria Arbour set the Euoplocephalus apart from its closest relatives by noting that it lacks round osteoderms at the base of the squamosal and quadratojugal horns. (I did a report on the Euoplocephalus in like first grade and have loved them ever since lol)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

W is for weeping willows. There are more than 400 species of weeping willow trees, with most found in the Northern Hemisphere. Weeping willows cross with one another so easily that new varieties constantly spring up, both in nature and in cultivation.

Willows can be either trees or shrubs, depending upon the plant. In arctic and alpine areas, willows grow so low to the ground they are called creeping shrubs, but most willows grow to be 40 or more feet tall.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

X stands for: Xerxes. Xerxes the first, also called Xerses the great, after defeating Athens burned down the city so completely that he created an archeological destruction layer called the Perserschutt. He would late go on to be killed by his head body guard.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Y for yellow-eyed penguin - This is the world's rarest, and possibly most ancient penguin species. It is native to New Zealand. They are very endangered right now due to predators, habitat destruction, and a disease that once killed off 60% of the chick population. And yes, they have yellow eyes.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Z stand for: The Z naval flag has a special meaning in Japan. In 1905 Admiral Togo raised just the Z flag before the battle of Tsushima. It was predetermined that the Z flag flown alone meant "The fate of the Empire rests on the outcome of this battle. Let each man do his utmost". Admiral Togo would go on to win the battle.

I've had that fact pent up inside for soooooo long.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

A for atheist - The average atheist is male (approx. 70% in the US) and white.

Cue Aids Skrillex









Politically, they are overwhelmingly pro-choice and FOR same-sex marriage.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

B stands for: Brain in a vat argument. The brain in a vat argument is a skeptical argument of cartesian doubt. It is a thought experiment that says you are a brain in a vat hooked into an advanced simulation of the earth. If you are unsure if this is true, then you must conclude that you are unsure about every truth stemming from the external world. Its basically a rip-off of Descartes though.

Also @Atheism, why did you bold "for" in your post on atheism? Is there a general preconception that they are against same sex-marriage? or am I trying to derive too much meaning from it lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

No there's no preconception of that, there's no major reason I bolded "for" lol.

C for Chicago - Where Walt Disney was born in 1901 and studied art in what is now named SAIC (School of the Art Institute of Chicago). Kanye West also studied fashion there. Also, Chicago has the biggest collection of Impressionist paintings besides Paris.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

D stands for: Determinism. Philosophical determinism is the belief that there exists a certain set conditions such that no other even were possible. Determinism is generally used as the antithesis of free will.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

E for Eeyore - Eeyore's birthday is on December 25, 1921... when the real Christopher Robin got him as a Christmas present.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

F for facebook will have more dead users than living ones by the year 2098


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

G for Great Wall of China - This famous piece of history is deteriorating from erosion, and already 1/3 of the wall has disappeared without a trace. It is in danger within the next 20 years to have some more sections of the wall degraded by humans and nature.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

H stands for: **** economicus. **** economicus, or the economic man, is a model of human behavior in classical and neoclassical economics that posits that every acts in their own self interest. Thus giving rise to theories such as the invisible hand. Modern economics, in particular behavioral economics, have sense tried to model a wider array of human action and emotion, such as altruism and charity.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I for Ireland - The longest name of a place in Ireland is a townland called Muckanaghederdauhaulia. Seriously, Ireland? Really?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

J stands for: Jean-Paul Sartre. Jean-Paul Sartre believed that freedom is not a ease, but a burden. He was oft quoted as humans are "condemned to be free". His famous quote typifies existentialism, in that freedom is seen as giving of essence and that essence is not predated by existence. The weight of our every choice blindly pushes us through the murky waters of life as if we are on some small raft; A raft that the outside world gives no thought to...or something like that.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

K for Kanye West - Kanye lived in China for a year when he was in 5th grade with his mother, who was a visiting professor there.

Greetings from Florida


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

L stand for: Logotherapy. Logotherapy is a form of therapy focused around tenet that striving to find a meaning in life is the ultimate force in life. It is focused on will to meaning as opposed to will to power or will to pleasure.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

M is for Mammals - most mammals spend their childhood running, jumping and playing except for Giraffe calves as they need all their energy to grow big for protection.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

N is for narwhal. A newborn narwhal calf is about 5 feet (1.5 meters) long and can weigh 175 to 220 pounds (79 to 100 kilograms). Narwhals are normally found in pods of two to ten.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

Atheism said:


> Greetings from Florida


I'll be visiting your state in April.

O is for One as in only one in 14 American women are natural blondes one in 16 if you're a male.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

liverose said:


> I'll be visiting your state in April.
> 
> O is for One as in only one in 14 American women are natural blondes one in 16 if you're a male.


Yeah unfortunately it's not my state.  I'm from New Jersey. I'm here visiting for a week ♥ But ONE DAY IT WILL BE MY STATE!!

P for pennies - an average of which 1,040 are produced each second. That's about 30 million pennies a day.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Q for quinoa - Andean peoples in Ecuador, Peru, Colombia and Bolivia first cultivated quinoa some 7,000 years ago. Contemporary consumers such as the United States, the United Kingdom and Japan developed our voracious appetites for the stuff within only the past decade. In the 1500's, Spanish conquistadors deemed quinoa "unholy".


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

R stands for Riemann Zeta Function: The Riemann zeta function is the sum from 1 to infinity of 1/n^s. Although worthy of its own post, the zeta function made headlines when it was reported that when s is -1 the function equal -1/12. This is only true because of analytic continuation, which finds the corresponding point such that there exists a derivative, even though the domain is undefined at that point.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

novalax said:


> R stands for Riemann Zeta Function: The Riemann zeta function is the sum from 1 to infinity of 1/n^s. Although worthy of its own post, the zeta function made headlines when it was reported that when s is -1 the function equal -1/12. This is only true because of analytic continuation, which finds the corresponding point such that there exists a derivative, even though the domain is undefined at that point.


...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

S for snake- With an average length of 6 m (20 ft.) and a top length of 8.8 m (29 ft.) the green anaconda is one of the longest snakes in the world. The green anaconda, with a girth of nearly 30 cm (12 in.) and a weight of 227 kg (550 lb.), is the heaviest of all snakes.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

T stands for tea, there are four major tea types black, green, white, and oolong. They all come from one plant, its how the leaves are treated that different types of tea are created!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

T for teeth - 78% of Americans have a cavity by the age of 17. Giraffes only have bottom teeth, though I'm not sure what use that is. And naes wears a shark tooth around his neck


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

U for Up - The total count of balloons carrying the house in the animated Pixar film "Up" is precisely 10,297. And the boy Russell was inspired by an actual boy who lived next door to director Pete Docter named Russell Jang.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

naes said:


> ...


The vagueness of word did not appropriately show the ease of concept.

V stands for: Von Mises, an Austrian school economist, can up with the ideas of consumer sovereignty and political individualism. Both essential state that the government can only hinder choices in those realms, and it is of great import to impose freedom therein.

V also stands for: von Wieser, another Austrian school economist, can up with the foundational idea of opportunity cost. The idea that there is a cost of doing something that equal the value of the next best alternative.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

W for Wreathed Hornbill - These birds, found in Southeast Asia, can be distinguished by gender - blue neck for females and yellow necks for males. They choose their partners and mate for life. The female lays 3 - 4 eggs but usually only one will survive. The mother and her chicks are dependent completely on the male during the first four months of raising chicks; he hunts for food and she stays with the chicks at all times.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

X stand for: Xi Jinping. Xi Jinping is General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China AND President of the People's Republic of China AND Chairman of the Central Military Commission AND Commander-in-chief of Joint battle command of People's Liberation Army. He also enjoys posts in the Central Leading Group for Comprehensively Deepening Reforms AND Central Leading Group for Internet Security AND Informatization and National Security Commission. Lets not forget that he was also elected as a core leader by the Sixth Plenum of the 18th Communist Party of China Congress, making him the 4th person ever to receive the title (the other three are Mao Zedong, Deng Xiaoping, Jiang Zemin). All of this is to say that he is the most powerful Chinese leader since Mao Zedong.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

novalax said:


> X stand for: Xi Jinping. Xi Jinping is General Secretary of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China AND President of the People's Republic of China AND Chairman of the Central Military Commission AND Commander-in-chief of Joint battle command of People's Liberation Army. He also enjoys posts in the Central Leading Group for Comprehensively Deepening Reforms AND Central Leading Group for Internet Security AND Informatization and National Security Commission. Lets not forget that he was also elected as a core leader by the Sixth Plenum of the 18th Communist Party of China Congress, making him the 4th person ever to receive the title (the other three are Mao Zedong, Deng Xiaoping, Jiang Zemin). All of this is to say that he is the most powerful Chinese leader since Mao Zedong.


You should dumb down your facts for normal people like me xD


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

naes said:


> You should dumb down your facts for normal people like me xD


X stands for: Xi Jinping. Xi Jinping does China and stuff...big time :wink


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Y for yellow lab - The yellow Labrador Retrievers were originally called "Golden Labradors" until the UK Kennel Club changed the name to "Yellow". Their reasoning behind it - "gold isn't actually a color"??


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Z stand for Z boson. The Z boson is a force carrier particle for the weak nuclear force. It is neutrally charged and is super massive (as far as fundamental particles go). Due to their high mass, the weak nuclear force has a rather short range. By compared, the electromagnetic force has infinite range as it's carrier particle, the proton, is massless. The Z boson is not to be confused with the W boson, which has either a negative or positive charge and has less mass. The Z boson is its own antiparticle.


----------



## ayJay85 (Jan 8, 2017)

Addlebrained is an actual word and means exactly what it sounds like... Having a muddled or confused mind. There are many synonyms for this word.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

B is for Backwardation. Backwardation is when a commodity is valued higher in a spot market than in a future market. Normally future prices are higher due to interest cost, but if the market expects the price to fall over time, the converse is true.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

C for cheesecake - Save the date, July 30th is National Cheesecake Day in America.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

D is for the Roman numeral 500. Initally, It was a vertical line followed by a backwards C, but it suddenly became D.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

D stands for: David Lewis. David Lewis was an American philosopher that was a proponent of modal realism. Modal realism is the belief that all possible worlds exist. He was of the belief that "actual" is just an indexical term, thus any world may be described as the actual world. David Lewis, would go onto publish a series of criticisms on modal realism, which influenced Robert Stalnaker. Stalnaker, working off of Lewis, proposed modal actualism. Which is similar to modal realism, but posits that there are not merely possible worlds, but only actual worlds.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

E for Eurasian Eagle-Owl - One of the largest owl species, these birds lay on average 2-3 eggs (but can lay more), and they are known to sometimes kill and eat their weakest chick. They live up to 20 years in the wild.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

F stands for: Finitary operations. A finitary operation takes a finite number of inputs and produces an output. ex. 3x+2=y. In logic finitary refers to an argument that can be broken down into a finite set of symbolic propositions from a set of axioms. there are infinitary logic systems that allow for infinitly long statements. Such systems are useful for studying things like the existential qualifier.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

G is for glass, it is 100% recyclable and can be recycled endlessly without loss in quality or purity.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Helicobacter pylori can cause stomach ulcers.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I is for ion. An ion is an atom or group of atoms that has either lost one or more electrons, making it positively charged (a cation), or gained one or more electrons, making it negatively charged (an anion).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uhhhhhh......

jejunum is the name of a part of the small intestine. lol.

from wikipedia:

Function:
The lining of the jejunum is specialized for the absorption, by enterocytes, of small nutrient particles which have been previously digested by enzymes in the duodenum. Once absorbed, nutrients (with the exception of fat, which goes to the lymph) pass from the enterocytes into the enterohepatic circulation and enter the liver via the hepatic portal vein, where the blood is processed. The jejunum is involved in magnesium absorption.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

K stands for: knowledge norm of permission. It states that knowledge must necessarily constitute your mental state or being for it be epistemically permissible. For example, one must be in some state X only if one knows a relevantly specified logical proposition.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

L is for lemon, Nutritionally, the lemon constitutes one of nature’s seven top sources of potassium, a mineral that promotes clear thinking, aids in normalizing blood pressure, and works with sodium to regulate the body’s water balance.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

M stands for: Molyneux's Problem. Molyneux's Problem, originally stated in 1688, asks whether a man who has been born blind and who has learnt to distinguish and name a globe and a cube by touch, would be able to distinguish and name these objects simply by sight, once he had been enabled to see. Empiricists say no, but rationalists say yes. A recent test was done in India to empirically answer the question, although the results were likely negative there was still some ambiguity to the answer.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

N stands for Novalax. Novalax is bad and boujee


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

O is for octopi which have 3 hearts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

P stands for Paul Dirac. Paul Dirac, including being a brilliant nobel prize winning physicist, loved to solve math puzzles. He became interested in a puzzle where one uses only 4, 4 to make as many natural numbers as you can. E.x. 4+4-4-4=0, 4/4x4/4 =1, etc. He developed a formula to get every natural number using nothing but 4 number 4s.









The number of radicals inside the parenthesis equals the output of the equation.


----------

